# Pet Insurance?



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We are considering adopting again and are looking at Pet Insurance plans. It's been years since I looked at the plans and would love your feedback. Which plans do you like or dislike? We we want to make sure it will cover things like liver shunts, lp surgeries, seizures etc. Maybe PetPlan, Trupanion? We'd love your thoughts. Thanks yall!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have Trupanion. I think when I took out pet insurance it was my only choice where I live. I really like them. The deductible you pay is per incident and I actually like that because in Pipper's case it's great. He had surgery for bladder stones 3 years ago and has to be monitored forever by having urinalysis and xrays 2 times a year so since I payed the deductible when he first had the stones, it's paid forever now. Anytime he has anything to do with monitoring for bladder stones they pay 90 % of the cost and I have the money back in just a couple of days. I'm pretty sure they cover things like LP and hip dysplasia too as long as the condition is pre-existing. They do NOT cover examinations or dentals but will cover tooth extractions.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have petplan. Luck's shunt was a precondition, so they do not cover related expenses, but they seem to be a real good company. AARP discount and a $35 visa to pay for vet bills each year. Price has been fairly good even with Luck's precondition.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We have Healthy Paws. It does cover hereditary conditions but not pre-existing. Unfortunately I got it after Riley was diagnosed with MVD. I had Vip before and it didn't cover this so I switched. Luckily I have not had to use it. It does not cover exams and dentals.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> We have Healthy Paws. It does cover hereditary conditions but not pre-existing. Unfortunately I got it after Riley was diagnosed with MVD. I had Vip before and it didn't cover this so I switched. Luckily I have not had to use it. It does not cover exams and dentals.


I had VIP and they denied a claim for Luck's infection from a tick bite, because the vet could not make a definitive diagnosis. Petplan also covers hereditary conditions but not pre-existing. I wish I went with them when Luck was a pup.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you guys so much. We've had PetPlan before, but never filed a claim, so I don't know how they are with that. It seems like Trupanion seems to be the next best option for us. If the dog we adopt is young and nothing shows up on the initial Vet check, the pre-existing conditions wouldn't apply right? It would be considered hereditary?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I have Trupanion. I think when I took out pet insurance it was my only choice where I live. I really like them. The deductible you pay is per incident and I actually like that because in Pipper's case it's great. He had surgery for bladder stones 3 years ago and has to be monitored forever by having urinalysis and xrays 2 times a year so since I payed the deductible when he first had the stones, it's paid forever now. Anytime he has anything to do with monitoring for bladder stones they pay 90 % of the cost and I have the money back in just a couple of days. I'm pretty sure they cover things like LP and hip dysplasia too as long as the condition is pre-existing. They do NOT cover examinations or dentals but will cover tooth extractions.


Just re-read this and I meant to say it does NOT cover pre-existing. Darn auto-correct but I assume you probably had figured that out. And yes, I think as long as it does NOT show up on the initial vet check then it's not considered pre-existing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been very happy with Petplan. One of the reasons that I chose them was because they cover supplements prescribed by our holistic vet (which was important for an elderly dog that I adopted). They also recently paid claims for Daisy and Max to have tooth extractions.
I signed with the goal of covering super large bills, but it has really been worth it and it has paid for itself. They have been great about paying claims.
In shopping around, there were a few things I noticed-
Some have a per year deductible and some have a per illness deductible. Petplan has a good tool on its site where you can get a quote and can see the difference in cost with different deductibles and percentage co-pays.
Some pay based on national average for an illness/procedure, not the actual costs. This was important for us because it seems costs are much higher where we live.
I also tried to find out what the projected cost would be as they got older. With some, the premiums became really high, and some won't insure over a certain age. I wanted to be sure the insurance company wouldn't drop them when they get older and are more likely to need coverage.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got Healthy Paws--I pay about $100 a month for Tyler and Trissie. I opted for 90% reimbursement and a $100 deductible. They pay for everything but the doctor's exam fee. They also don't cover dental (unless there's an accident) and preventative. And, as Sherry said, they don't cover preexisting. So far, I'm really happy with them-the turnaround for claims is really fast and they have good customer service.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Such helpful information  . I really appreciate all the feedback. I think if/when we adopt we will go with PetPlan. It sounds like they could be a good fit for us. Many thanks yall!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

When I got my first standard poodle in June, 2015, I signed her up right away with Petplan, thanks to what I learned on SM years before. When she was 10 months old, she swallowed a huge toy at the dog park and had to have it surgically removed. Petplan paid for everything, and I was able to get her spayed at the same time so I didn't have to pay for the anesthesia because it was already covered. It was very easy to file the claim and I was reimbursed $2,550 within a couple of weeks.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We have PetPlan and they were great with Jasmine's eye infection last year.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We went with PetPlan with for our new little guy Wilson. I pray we will never need it, but after what happened with Lady Bella, we will be keeping this insurance for sure. :thumbsup:


----------

